# Happy Holiday



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 12, 2009)

I dream. One Easter, when legal. (Or atleast in a state that is.) Many could meet up from here. Packing a couple of those plastic eggs with their favorite strains each. And we have a big old Easter Egg Hunt . What you find you burn.

Anyway, have a good one. Celebrate it or not, hope you enjoy and have a great day with loved ones. I got 8 coming (2 arrived today) and none are inlaws! Wooo! High Five!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

yeehaa no inlaws..gotta love that did you get my p.m i.e attitude info. happy easter to you bro. looking foward to the egg hunt becoming a reality. LOL . this would be a great day out ! thanks man .


----------



## zipflip (Apr 12, 2009)

five to ya buddy. i hated my ex inlaws as well. lol 
  i usually stayed home watchin cheech an chong movies last easter an got hi while the rest the fam went her side's for the holoday occassions lol. it was a win win deal if ya ask me lol  and occasionally a friend whos in same boat as i usually come by to .  but yeah happy rabbit day folks


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2009)

...a bit o' bad news.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 12, 2009)

A man was blissfully driving along the highway, when he saw the Easter Bunny hopping across the middle of the road. He swerved to avoid hitting the Bunny, but unfortunately the rabbit jumped in front of his car and was hit. The basket of eggs went flying all over the place.

The driver, being a sensitive man as well as an animal lover, pulled over to the side of the road, and got out to see what had become of the Bunny carrying the basket. Much to his dismay, the colorful Bunny was dead. The driver felt guilty and began to cry.

A blonde driving down the same highway saw the man crying on the side of the road and pulled over. She stepped out of her car and asked the man what was wrong.

"I feel terrible," he explained, "I accidentally hit the Easter Bunny and killed it. There may not be an Easter because of me. What should I do?"

The blonde told the man not to worry. She knew exactly what to do. She went to her car trunk, and pulled out a spray can. She walked over to the limp, dead Bunny, and sprayed the entire contents of the can onto the little furry animal.

Miraculously the Easter Bunny came to back life, jumped up, picked up the spilled eggs and candy, waved its paw at the two humans and hopped on down the road. 50 yards away the Easter Bunny stopped, turned around, waved and hopped on down the road another 50 yards, turned, waved, hopped another 50 yards and waved again!

The man was astonished. He said to the woman, "What in heaven's name is in your spray can? What was it that you sprayed on the Easter Bunny?" The blonde turned the can around so that the man could read the label. It said: "Hair spray. Restores life to dead hair. Adds permanent wave."


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 12, 2009)

Both of you are horrible people--and you know who you are.  Wascally wabbits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2009)

To hell with the bunny,I like Budsky :bong: 
Its,,, "set back and drink a beer day" for me. No inlaws,,no trouble,,no ****. The only eggs I wanna see, is the ones my Wify is about to Fry.:hubba:


----------



## DownSouth34 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, happy easter to all who care! I had the wonderful pleasure of harvesting this morning and it was a great experience! This was my first grow and it turned out amazingly.  You can do a lot with $100 bucks and Lowes + your local nursery.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 12, 2009)

DownSouth34 said:
			
		

> Yes, happy easter to all who care! I had the wonderful pleasure of harvesting this morning and it was a great experience! This was my first grow and it turned out amazingly. You can do a lot with $100 bucks and Lowes + your local nursery.


 
Glad to hear about your sticky fingers on Easter morning--or any morning.  I've got 2 weeks left on my first grow as well.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 12, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Glad to hear about your sticky fingers on Easter morning--or any morning. I've got 2 weeks left on my first grow as well.


 
Make sure you get pictures for us all to look at Pencil 

eace:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 12, 2009)

So that's where those eggs come from...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone.

As for me, I am expected at the inlaws this afternoon.  I am gonna put on my happy face and grin & bear it.  Then once home, I will unwind from the day with a few beers and my bong- my hubby will owe me.  

Ugg.  Can't wait til my day is done.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter!

I too have the "future" in-law Easter dinner in store for me. I am getting married in June 

But then, we get to go to my parents home and have a Second Easter dinner!

Boy, am I glad that Kush gives me the munchies!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah, the good ol' in-laws.  We recently graduated and get to do the holidaying here.  Everyone who needs to know knows what happens in the shed stays in the shed--except the smell of bud.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Make sure you get pictures for us all to look at Pencil
> 
> eace:


Here go, Hippy.  This is what listening around here gets you.  43 days into 12/12.


----------

